# zombie theme?



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi am planning a zombie theme for Halloween 
but i dont really Got that manny zombie things anny ideas would be awesome! i Got some few gost things and som other random stuff since i havent really Got Anny theme before exept from Halloween  so other "beginner themes" that might be good would also be Nice!
and links to online Halloween shops would also be good... if it is from UK


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Zombies Always works.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I've used alot of scene setters in my past parties. Last year I had a zombie theme. I got zombie scene setters from shindigz. if I think of anything else I will let you know.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Change out light bulbs to green ones to give an eerie glow, like a toxic sky. Foam 'boarded' windows (there's a few how to's around)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Being a huge fan of WALKING DEAD... go for the abandoned home look.....and go AUTHENTIC....I agree with rosella def. need boarded windows






,






heres the link http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105995-foam-boarded-up-windows.html

As for decorations if it was me I would keep most of the decor outside like the zombies and stuff. BUT DONT OVER DO IT...REMEMBER ITS ABANDONED (PLUS THIS SAVES ON MONEY, yay!!!) I would make it look like we were hiding out inside an abandoned house so we were safe. I would have dimmly lit rooms (so the zombies cant see you) maybe green or red light bulbs with some candles here and there.

As for the decor inside I wouldn't use zombies unless you have one coming thru a window or dead...I would keep the house fairly normal but I would buy some cheap white pillow cases and do blood splatters on them. You can cover other existing pillows and toss the bloody ones on the bed or sofa...I would also do this to some cheap white hand towels and just have them in the bath or kitchen so it looks like the previous owners were attacked...something like this...but without the zombie hands






,








I would have the room covered with cobwebs and distressed furniture and walls...REMEMBER OLD AND ABANDONED

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10217






,








As for food maybe serve stuff in mason jars like your eating whatever was left in the cabinets/cellar by the previous owners







smores in a jar






7 layer dip in jar...tons on pinterest...









Hope some of these ideas are helpful  I think with little money you could really pull off a great themed zombie party...good luck 

If you plan any games...Zombie Hide and Seek would be fun...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw this too and thought it might work if you want it to look like a zombie is breaking into the house ...instead of doing it in a frame maybe you could do this over a small window http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=367711.msg4321835#msg4321835









you could use this as your invites...use color copies of it as a cover of a manual and inside they could find directions time date and such...sorry if Ive hijacked your party planning...but its such a fun theme







http://pinterest.com/pin/106890191125959726/ if you need to inlarge the image heres the link


----------



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

*hi*

thank you very much could you please make a tutorial or just write how you did the hand!!?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I posted a link but its not to informative...basicaly it looks like they've done it with newspaper and a wrapping paper roll


I didn't make this but if I did this is what I would do...if it was me I would use a wire coat hanger or 2 cut into pieces as long as your fingers plus an inch or 2 (shape the fingers also bend the wire at the end so they will attach more securely) ball up some newspaper till its about the size and shape of the palm of your hand...wrap it with masking tape...then attach your fingers one at a time using more tape...continue taping until you feel they are secure enough to continue.

At this point I would start adding some flesh to the fingers...I would slowely add pieces of newspaper till I got fingers to look just right then cover with more masking tape to hold in place.

I would then make a paper mache mix of flour,salt and water....using pieces of paper towels (the ones with the dotted texture to them-usually the cheaper ones)...I would apply 1 layer of skin (the paper towel will resemble pores in the skin) you can minipulate it so it looks like the skin is torn or even wrinkled up...wait for it to dry and paint. I personally wouldn't paint it as dark as the original...maybe go something a little more gray and rusty red for dried blood...


----------



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

*thx*

thanks alot


----------



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you...........................


----------



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

but i dont think the pillows would work since this party is on a hostel and it is only in one room but we got alot!!!!!!!!!!!!! of room outside and it is in a forest also i got alot of modern painting (the hole room is actually quit modern!) so anny ideas to make the paintings scarry could be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You can always leave your furnishings untouched (modern homeowners will still fall victim to the Zombies) just add the boarded up windows and maybe something with blood on it to look like someone was attacked and it will pull off the effect. If you want to do something with the artwork I would paint what looks like a modern piece or 2 onto cheap canvas and then have it look like a zombie trashed it or you could have bullet holes and blood splatter to look like the homeowners faught back and got a Zombie. Hang it with the others (or place it to look like it fell in a scuffle) it will help incorporate the modern art without taking a chance of damaging anything 

As for the bloody pillows if that doesnt work how about a bloody rug or you could use the bloody hand prints and have them on the floor or walls in a few places to look like an attack happened.







,






these were $5 each at spirithalloween.com but you may be able to find something similar out there.

Knowing that you have a forest around you I would hide some Zombies in the forest...play hide and seek and maybe do a scavenger hunt (they could look for survival supplies...batteries, matches, canned food, etc. these items would be cheap too) you can even place live actors (1 or 2) zombies to grab or chase them while they are gathering supplies...I'll keep thinking and if I come up with anything I'll let you know...

Here is a sign at spirit...but you could easily make it...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There are plenty of zombie masks out there now too. Not sure of any UK/European sources but a google search for "zombie masks" would turn up a ton of resources for you. Just take the mask, stuff in some paper & have that poking through that window too.

Hands/arms could be anything from a painted work glove to a coat hanger in the shape of a hand wrapped in paper mache.

And don't forget the blood, zombies = lots of blood! If you don't wanna use the liquid kind, window clings would work too.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ht-blood-splats-clings/

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=kxtyT6aYG4qQ2QW23qnEDg&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAQ


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

creepy cool, hope you post more pictures


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

A cool prop would be if you used a reindeer motor and put it inside a box/crate. You could write "Beware: zombies" on the box, and put a fog machine and maybe red light inside. If you position the motor right under the lid so that it opens and closes the lid to the box, then it looks like a zombie is trying to escape. Thats what I'm doing for my zombie themed party


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

The fact you've got space outside is such an advantage for this theme. You can make the indoor like an abandoned safe house with many crates labelled food and water etc (this could even be the buffet if you plan on having one). basically what pumpkin has said (brilliantly by the way  )

For the outside you can have caution/warning tape latched between trees, cordoning off your party area, and dead bodies or body parts littered about the floor. The crate filled with zombies sounds like a good idea.
No matter how big an area it is people can roam it but make sure to have some 'jumps'. Maybe you and friends or family can dress up as zombies and hide or better- pretend to be dead on the floor, and then jump at the guests. If you are wanting a party though don't make it too much like a full haunt walk-through..unless you want to that as a activity. 

Good luck


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

These are great suggestions!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could do a scavenger hunt...you could give each group a flashlight (with no batteries...inside the flashlight put the clue for the first find BATTERIES,LOL)...then have them look for stuff like a can of food (make it look old and rusty), matches, bandages or a first aid kit, bullets, candles, survival booklet, etc...You could have walkers hiden in the woods and have them chase them...first one back with the supplies wins, first ones to get caught are ZOMBIES LOL...

After everyone gets the batteries make sure you have them going for different clues at the same time so no one is able to cheat. At my party we made it a rule that if someone couldnt figure out the clue or find it they could text me the clue..(for the penalty of 5 minutes)...after the 5 min I would text them the locations


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

pumpkinpie said:


> You could do a scavenger hunt...you could give each group a flashlight (with no batteries...inside the flashlight put the clue for the first find BATTERIES,LOL)...then have them look for stuff like a can of food (make it look old and rusty), matches, bandages or a first aid kit, bullets, candles, survival booklet, etc...You could have walkers hiden in the woods and have them chase them...first one back with the supplies wins, first ones to get caught are ZOMBIES LOL...
> 
> After everyone gets the batteries make sure you have them going for different clues at the same time so no one is able to cheat. At my party we made it a rule that if someone couldnt figure out the clue or find it they could text me the clue..(for the penalty of 5 minutes)...after the 5 min I would text them the locations



OOOoooh!!! I'm stealing this scavenger hunt idea! Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that is awesome think we are going to try this this year


----------

